# The Tainted- tzeentch and nurgle unite WIP



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

ok so ive decided to to a project log on my newest army-the tainted, i figured it might get me more motiveated to finish on time!  

ok so firstly to the fluff:
so basically the idea is that this is a splinter warband if you like of the thousand sons. so the story goes that they were fighting on a forgotten planet covered in forest on the outer rim of the galaxy under the instruction of their sorcerer lord Ahkmen (since deseased) who had had a vision of the planet in a dream. apon reaching orbit they realised that the planet was all but uninhabited exept for a single outpost. the warband descended on the outpost, unsure of what lay there waiting. entering the old outpost they saw an ancient deactivated dreadnought which was adorned with many dusty images of the emperor slaying foes and the battle for terra. in an outstretched arm it held a fainlty glowing tablet, inscribed with ancient runes. as Ahkmen lifted it from the hand, bolter fire whipped around him and giant space marines adorned in gold assailed his force from all sides. the custodians took a heavy toll on Ahkmen's men but were eventually beaten off. as the war party began to retreat the dreadnought awoke, charging after the warparty. for the sake of the tablet and his warband Ahkmen attempted to hold off the ancient dreadnought whilst his men boarded the landing craft, fighting valiantly but fighting a losing battle. commanding the warband to leave without him the tablet and the remainder of the insertion force left the planet, and Ahkmen behind, vowing to return when the time is right.
anyway thats the lame part done
so basically the tablet held the essences of tzeentch and nurgle and soon the warband began to either decay to the power of nurgle or simply be imprisoned in their armour as thousand sons, but the decay did not transfer to the armour, only the wearer inside was infected.after many attempts to destroy the tablet the Tainted realised they could not. they tried leaving it on planets and throwing it away, however the further they got form the tablet, the weaker and more deseased they became.
so the newly named 'Tainted' became hosts for the parasitic tablet.

so the story goes that as they fought on various other planets already in the throws of mutiny and uprising they recruited new members to the cause, including one such champion which was leading an interplanetary revolt. he soon rose through the ranks and became the champion of the tainted (my typhus).
ok so thats the fluff, i know theres alot of holes and such so yeah go easy on me .
the idea is that they are a fast army, using rhinos and vehicles at every available oportunity. im still working on some colour schemes but i have modelled most of my guys so heres a few, im hoping to stand the tsons and pg from each other through the paint schemes and some minor conversions
love to hear your feedback
p.s. sorry about the poor quality photos

one of my possible colour schemes









one of my termi WIP

















thousand sons aspiring sorcerer









thousand son









plague marines


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey heretic, the models look really great and i love the use of the warriors of chaos

as far as the fluff goes, im still a bit...uncertain. Tzeentch and Nurgle are polar opposites, with Tzeentch standing for life, change and difference and Nurgle being decay and a return to an original state (sort of like a Freudian Thanatos idea). Because of this the idea about the tablet sits oddly with me

HOWEVER....just to argue against my own point, perhaps by keeping the two "essences" as you call them in the same tablet it provides some sort of yin and yang balance- Nurgles presence ensuring the tablet does not cause change and Tzeentch meaning Nurgle doesnt cause decay...which could work i suppose!! The only thing you would have to explain would be why specific marines are affected more by one than the other; relatively simple to do, and would add an extra interesting layer to the army

In the end, they are ur models lol and i want to congratulate you on going your own way rather than the standard "one legion" army or power gamer army which has very little fluff...for that have some rep sir!! Ill def be keeping an eye on this cos the models look really good


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks yeah i love the ying yang idea that seems to work better imo. i was thinking perhaps the older more hardened warriors simply began to dissapear into their armour (tzeentch) whilst the younger, fresher recruits want to be stronger, and harder to kill and thus show signs of transformation tonurgle
i dunno as you said it needs some work to it still
thanks for the feedback


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

UPDATES:
ok so ive thrown a 2000 point army list together which in my eyes is both compeditive and full of character. my only issue is that possibly one of the heroes should be tzeentch as my typhus model is obviously nurgle... some ideas and suggestions on the matter would be much appreciated XD

HQ
Typhus =225

Daemon prince, wings, mark of Nurgle, Warptime =165

ELITES
4 chaos terminators, land raider, 3 pairs of lighting claws, heavy flamer, chain fist mark of Tzeentch =425

TROOPS
8 Thousand Sons, aspiring sorcerer, Doombolt, Rhino =289

8 Thousand Sons, aspiring sorcerer, Doombolt, Rhino =289

8 Plague marines, aspiring champ, Power fist, 2 melta guns, Rhino =244

8 Plague marines, aspiring champ, Power fist, 2 flamers, Rhino =234


HEAVY SUPPORT
Vindicator =125


TOTAL = 1996


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

updates:
ive finally finished my first thousand son! im really happy with the results but im not sure as to the eye colour apart from that im liking it alot.
























and ive finally got some form o resemblance of nurgle armour hapening... not sure if i like it though, i think its a bit dark:
















P.S sorry for the ultra shit photos
C&C welcome and much appreciated
only 36.5 models to go...


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Great work, excellent use of the warriors of chaos (I find they are a great alternative to plague marines, it really captures nurgle's essence).
the whole Yin Yang Idea is great, and has so many amazing capabilities for the fluff.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

updates:
ok so ive started work on my rhino-vindicator conversion, heres soem flicks:








i used some rare earth magnets on a piece of sprue so the front hulls can stay connected to the main body

















also ive started work on my typhus model:
















without the base connected he stands more than a head taller than a normal terminator, also ive opted to represent the destroyer plague as a chemical airborn toxin carried by typhus and expelled into the air via a series of pipes connecting up to the gargoyle head on his right arm. im not sure yet if i want a chemical container attached to him somewhere or just make it seem as if its coming from him. also ive greenstuffed the left shoulderpad and am considering greenstuffing the rest of the scyth (where the paperclip is) with etchings or symbols or just put some plasticard piping, suggestions would be welcome.








anyway as always C&C is welcome


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

ill start of by saying sorry for the double post.
ive almost completed my terminator squad, just need soem shoulder pads and such.
firstly the icon bearer (its pinned, im still unsure about the mark to give them):
















next is 'the sprinter' (still looking for a good name) i know it doesnt really fit the thousand son vissage(you know... speed) but the idea is hes pissed about not being company champion (remember my typhus dude is) so he runs around killing everythign he can so he can get rep with the daemon prince and hopefully get promoted (hence the skull overload)
















ok next we have mr greyknight look alike (sorta fiddling around with the idea that tzeentch whispered somethign in his ear about a secret daemon killing weapon and he went searchign for it and ended up reading one text too many and you can use your imagination for the rest ) or maybe as his armour progressivly got destoryed he salvaged bits from falen foes i dunno. im considering putting some pre-heresy shoulderpads on to spice him up a bit what do you think?
















and finally we have the trusty flamer/chainfist termi (the pyro of the warband):
















and thats the gang, as always C&C is VERY much appreciated
thanks for taking the time to have a look


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like that Nurgle armour, may i ask how you done that?

The army seems to be coming along really well, the Thousand son marine looks pretty awesome too, keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

as in paint? 
i used base coat of chaos black
followed by knarloc green
then rottig flesh
then 50/50 chestnut ink,and black wash
then finally black in in the recesses
hope this helps


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

well done mate this is looking good,

I quite like the idea of heaps of them having cloaks, and your schemes are quite impressive well done


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work happening here, this will be a thread to watch. As to the eyes on the Tsons, try going with an orange colour. It is how I do mine and it fits perfectly. If you want, check out my log in my sig to see how it looks. I did the same thing as you did and went with green eyes as it just seems more... evil maybe but I wasn't happy with it. Tried a few other colours as well and then stumbled on the orange. Didn't honestly think it would look right but it does. Worth a shot, maybe on an unfinished model.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for the feedbacl yeah i wasnt sure about the orange somethign about it just didnt fit right imo so ill defs be trying out the orange
thanks again


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

updates:
ok so ive almost modelled my entire army (just need to buy 6 chaos warriors ) and have undercoated all of them, i hope to have the flicks up soon but exams are coming up and i just got my hands on a stormlord XD i also hope to post a picture of the thousand son with the orange eyes (courtesy of wraithlord) so you can judge for yourself which looks better
cheers
ps soz botu the double post


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

updates, sorry its been a while ive had exams and other fun stuff on.
ok so ive finished converting 3 rhinos:
a thousand son one:








and 2 nurgle ones:


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

further updates (sorry for the double post just wanna bracket the different groups up)
finally finished converting the terminators:
firstly the family photo:








the grey knight inspired termi:








im not quite sure about the pre heresy shouldpads, tell me what u think

the sprinter...:








flamer:








and finally the standard bearer (ive kept the Tzeentch icon un attached for now still debating whether nurgle or tzeentch is better on termies):


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

finally (sorry for the triple post ) are my near %100 percent finished nurgle plague marine unit numero uno:
once again family photo first:








the plague chap (im not sure about the lightning effect over the power fist let me know what u think):








asnd my 2 flamers. im pretty happy ith how they turned out and i think the guardsmen issue flamers really help to add character (i wanted them to looko like they were spraying toxins or acid not flames):









ok so thass everythign unfortuantly my poor camera work made the models look alot shitter than they are (or at least in my eyes) and hid alot of the detail
thanks for viewing and as always C and C welcomed


----------



## donate (Dec 16, 2009)

where did you get the thousand son helmets!!!!!!!!!!!!! please pm me where or are they just form box?


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Yoooo I'm loving the color scheme on the Plague Marines. Dark and gritty schemes are always going to beat clean and polished in my opinion.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I too like the dreariness of their colors. Very drab and screaming of plagues and diseases.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

ok so i was thinking on some obliterator conversions and instead of the beefcake ex-terminator models (which personally i dont like) i was thinking that im going to conver some small lanky psychers hovering over a terminator base (because really with that much power who needs muscle?) and use their 'psychic weapons' to prepresent the lascannon, meltagun ect ect. 
what do u think?


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good idea with the psykers, but maybe you could also scrach build or convert a model, with lots of tentacles and stuff, maybe having tentacles holding the weapons, being fused with them etc... I think it might look a bit more tzeenc-y/nurgle-y...

I dunno, just a thought ...


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

well, how things have changed in 4 years... after taking a massive hiatus to focus on my studies ive finally dusted off my old miniatures to finally finish what i began.
With the release of the 6th edition of the CSM codex there have been a few changes which have affected my original army list: Heavy flamers in no lower than 5 man terminator squads and points changes for thousand sons and plague marines have thrown a spanner in the works.

At this point i don't really want to buy any more Chaos models as ive about 2000 points of unbuilt tyranids to finish too, thus ive decided to focus this army more on the fluff than actual strength on the board, not to say that it wont hopefully be competitive in friendly battles.
After some rummaging ive found the following chaos models which will make up my new army:

HQ
Nurgle Daemon Prince (with or without wings depends on if i can find my drill and fit my magnets so its interchangeable)

Typhus model (still WIP)

Troops
8 Plague Marines 
2 Meltas
Rhino

8 Plague Marines
2 Flamers
Rhino

8 Chaos Space Marines
CCWs

ELITES
4 Terminators
3 pairs of LCs
Heavy Flamer
Chainfist
Mark of Tzeentch (considering changing to nurgle)

8 Thousand Sons
Rhino

8 Thousand Sons
Rhino

Heavy Support
Defiler (too bad it got nerfed)

Vindicator (magnetized the vindicator front to be interchangeable with one of my rhinos)

I really would like a nurgle style helldrake, which i could consider converting out of a carnifex and a few other bits but im not sure ill do it or not yet.

ill upload what ive done in the last week tomorrow


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Stunning work bro. Nice to see some pest marine that are not green (or at least not pea green), they look really sick! And the lightning effects on the shield is just amazing. The rhino - vindicator conversion is a great idea too, you can't spot it and it actually saves you a lot of money, i think i'm going to try it myself.
+rep


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, these guys are looking pretty nice.


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so finally got time to take some photos of the army thus far, ive still got a way to go with both planty of models needing to be assembled and painted, and hopefully half a dozen bikes (to be converted to jetbikes), helldrake and forge fiend to come.
Last week I managed to get a tzeentch rhino painted, as well as a handful of thousand sons and plague marines, as well as magnetising my nurgle daemon princes wings and beggining my first obliterator conversion.
anyway to the photos:
The Tzeentch rhino. im unsure as to whether its 'Tzeentchy' enough, some feedback would be great 

















Next we have the first finished nurgle squad armed with meltaguns, champ with fist and a rhino








Next is the other Nurgle unit, armed with flamers and a champ with powerfists (Rhino to come)









One of my Tzeentch Aspiring Sorcerors, Who needs eyes when youve got MAGIC? :laugh:









My WIP Nurgle Daemon Prince (minus the wings)









Finally the force so far, too bad about the defiler, i fear he'll never see the board again (also i dont think ill actually use the Stormlord but who knows :laugh:









ill hopefully upload some more photos next week of my developments, until then tell us what you think :victory:


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so over the last few nights ive been working on converting my first chaos bike into a jetbike, using very minimal other bits and making it up as i went along, tell me what you think of it so far, its still got a lot of greenstuff to go...



























Progress photos co come.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome Rhino and 1ksons...Kind of put mine to shame...


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Awesome Rhino and 1ksons...Kind of put mine to shame...


Haha hardly! Your helldrake is absolutely amazing!k: :shok:


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

ok the last week has been kind of slow, however it has seen me finish and base 4 Thousand sons, assemble my nurgle DP (bloody old school metal models are frustrating) as well as continue work on my obliterator and jetbike:
Aspiring Sorceror, the lightning patterns were frustrating but im pretty happy with the result as a whole:
















Thousand sons as a group, the yellow was a pain, ive found it very hard to get a consistent spread of yellow, especially on the head pieces (note the asp champ wasnt finished in this photo):








Next is the upper torso of the obliterator, nothing too impressive at this point, im slowly layering the greenstuff to give the appearance of different layers of muscle and sinews under the top layers, of course this means its going to be very frustrating to paint, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it:









Finally the nurgle jetbike thus far. From the last photos ive added a lot of greenstuff to the model and finalised a very basic conversion for its rider.
Heres the rider, i figured a chainsword on a pole would be a much more fitting weapon for him than just a regular chainsword:








The bike:

Front, the empty cyclinder in the middle is where the housing for the gun is going to go, im leaving it off as i reckon it will be a lot easier to paint seperately:








Birds eye view:








Front, Top angle, ive still got to fill the origional bolter gaps, not sure what with yet, might add some tenticles or barbs or something..:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I am a fan of the chaos warrior conversions, but it doesn't really make sense for them to be wearing leather/cloth boots as marines surely?


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

alasdair said:


> I am a fan of the chaos warrior conversions, but it doesn't really make sense for them to be wearing leather/cloth boots as marines surely?


haha yeah i know it doesnt really suit hey, but who knows maybe there space boots and magic leather which is super tough and awesome.. (which it totally is :laugh: )


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

heretical by nature said:


> Finally the force so far, too bad about the defiler, i fear he'll never see the board again (also i dont think ill actually use the Stormlord but who knows :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking force so far and ermahgerd you have articulate!


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

Melikor40k said:


> nice looking force so far and ermahgerd you have articulate!


hahah yeah best birthday present from a friend who wanted to play it so she bought it for me hahahah :laugh:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

I know what you mean about how much of a pain the yellow is to paint on the 1ksons heads...They are really tricky models to paint I am finding, and I have 24 still to go..!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, all of those narrow stripes...


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

updates  
unfortunately i missed submitting my finished conversion for the month conversion contest by a couple of days, due to being swamped by uni work which was a bit upsetting.
however, here is the finished model (minus the base).
overall im pretty happy with how it turned out, i definately learned a lot about greenstuff whilst doing this and im pretty happy with how it turned out considering i had no basis or idea about how i wanted it to turn out when i began..
let me know what you think of it, and what might need improving.

































i plan on doing a massive blitz on saturday so prepare for plenty of uploads soon, until next time.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I *approve*


----------

